# Skeeter Pee - Adding back



## Medieval (Apr 7, 2011)

So I just bottled another good batch of skeeter pee today. I tasted it plain it taste good but I had a whole bottle of ReaLemon that was opened already so I took about 1 tablespoon and added it to a typical sized wine glaze and poured the skeeter pee in with it. WOW! This makes it taste even better it also works with ReaLime but don't use as much it's a bit stronger.

Every time I pour a glass now im going to add 1 tablespoon of ReaLemon... I like pucker it gives and the much more lemonade flavor it brings out.

If you haven't already give it a try its great


----------



## Medieval (Apr 7, 2011)

BTW: If your with company make sure to show off how CLEAR your wine was because it will turn foggy yellow when you add the ReaLemon


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Apr 7, 2011)

I do something similar. I usually add a small wedge of fresh lemon. I shove it right in the bottle. I like the fresh lemon punch it adds. You can get the wedge back out again by giving the bottle a quick flick of the wrist over the sink with the bottle opening facing down.


----------



## docanddeb (Apr 9, 2011)

You can also add some frozen concentrate lemonade when you sweeten... to get that flavor up front!

Debbie


----------



## Medieval (Apr 9, 2011)

Sure is good this way.. I'll have to try the lemon frozen and see what happens I'm going to have two free carboys soon


----------

